# Who is Yanuka rav Shlomo Yehuda ben David?



## GaryBussy (Nov 2, 2022)

he claims to be the messiah and jews are saying he's going to build the third temple, what's the story here?


----------



## Regio Consiglio (Nov 2, 2022)

An impostor, the Third Temple already exists


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Nov 2, 2022)

David Schwimmer?


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Nov 2, 2022)

He needs to hurry the fuck up and build the temple so the next shit can happen and Jesus can come back. Let's get this apocalypse on the motherfucking road!


----------

